# club in around kcmo



## hippi

pen turners where is a club in are around k.c. Grandview  Mo area
and maybe scrollsaw club


----------



## BJohn

Check the AAW American Association of Wood Turners. They will have a listing of all AAW members chapters (CLUBS) with contact info. May not be strickly pen turners but it would be a start.


----------

